# HIS & HERS NEW SHOES! Altima 15’s & Maxima 18’s w/Springs!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought my wife some 15” x 6.5” ADR Nengan Silver w/a polished lip wheels I bought them off of Ebay in a buy-it-now auction for $252.00 for the set.










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/hisandherswheels_2.jpg

and for my Maxima I bought some Hyper Silver 18” x 7.5” IKON 057 Wheels w/FEDERAL SUPER STREET 595 225/40ZR18 Tires from 

http://bestwheel.com/

for $799.00, plus $100.00 S&H, plus $30.00 mounting and balancing for a total of $929.00 shipped if you call ask for Louis and tell him William sent you

This rim and tire package weigh 45lbs each my Verdicts weighed 40lbs so I “gained” 5lbs.

me and my local mechanic installed my Max Speed 1.5” lowering springs also.
It’s been raining for three days straight around here...

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedsprings_8.jpg

it took us two hours to install the springs

Max Speed Springs on my “old”17’s
http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson17s_3.jpg



















http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson18s_8.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson18s_10.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedson18s_9.jpg

My Verdicts are for sale now! $500.00 shipped Or $400 local pickup/delivery


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the new wheels make your max look better than ever. Very nice.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......wow..............i want yoyr maxima lmao...


,..........just looks so..............kleen.........


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......wow..............i want yoyr maxima lmao...
> 
> 
> ,..........just looks so..............kleen.........





thanks..



I also changed to another Kenwood deck and changed from regular indiglos to reverse indiglos..










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/konigverdictsforsale_1.jpg










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/reverse_16.jpg


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

simply amazing Max... cleanest ive seen by far nice to see the wheels and the drop


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Great addition with the new wheels and springs!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Changed the all red tail lights to red/clears...I bought the red clear tail lights off ebay...

Before 










After









so my wife has red/clears just like my Max...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wow, very nice wheels on your max. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> Changed the all red tail lights to red/clears...I bought the red clear tail lights off ebay...
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Nice SE-L lights, that reminds me, I saw a red Maxima SE-L at the local dealer the other day and I WANTED!!!


----------



## ml04sentra (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll trade you for either one...LOL...come on, my car is brand new....  LOL

J/P, man your cars look better every time I see them. :thumbup:


----------

